# 70,s Synchronar 2100 Commercial Featuring Astronaut Gordon Cooper



## Synchrohow (Nov 15, 2006)

Well here is something to check out since I have still not been comfortable with photo quality to post. www.soluhr.com

has an early 70,s TV commercial on line.Thanks to Fred McDonald and Francis Fullam for unearthing this.


----------



## Synchrohow (Nov 15, 2006)

rondeco said:


> That's cool , thanks for sharing Syncrohow


 No problem, I am sure whats old is new again for Horlogy sake.

To be proper I should mention it,s the late Gordon Cooper doing a commercial for the Synchronar and it,s late inventor Roger W. Riehl


----------

